# What is the most important criteria for buying a new body?



## scott (Jul 20, 2010)

I figured I would add the first Poll. I am sure we have all seen this poll before, but I was curious to see what the average CR member thought was the most important.


----------



## noobie (Jul 20, 2010)

This made me think for just a minute and I guess really at the heart of looking for a new camera is the hope that after all the new fancy stuff gets added to a camera that when I push the button my images look better. My first thought was a larger sensor which may offer flexible shooting environments and better performance it's close between those 2.


----------



## scott (Jul 21, 2010)

I was torn between low light sensitivity and IQ, and find it interesting that it appears that others are as well. Currently the vote is split evenly between the two. 

When you consider that the cost difference between the 70-200 is F/4 and F2.8 is almost double. If a new body came out that had IQ comparable to the previous generation, but at a higher ISO, that would be very attractive.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm one of the minority I think. In that I do not care about high ISO performance.

Anyone else with me?


----------



## papa-razzi (Jul 21, 2010)

For me, it really depends upon what type of photography I'm doing. Right now, I am taking pictures of my children's high school sports activity, so high ISO sensitivity is important for all the indoor gym stuff. Also, FPS. But I put image quality as #1, because at the end of the day, if you have poor IQ what's the point.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 21, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> I'm one of the minority I think. In that I do not care about high ISO performance.
> 
> Anyone else with me?


Yep. Won't get much better than it is today IMHO so I value sensor size the highest.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 21, 2010)

Whatever happened to $$$?

If budget isn't an issue, my next new camera would be a 1DsIII (or IV, if Canon announces it). ;D


----------



## John (Jul 21, 2010)

IQ and more importantly dynamic range is the most important thing I look for in a new body. I almost never shoot above 800 ISO so I could care less about high ISO, give me 14 stops of range and I am happy.


----------



## slr_noob (Jul 21, 2010)

IQ will be the most important. But... the UI (User Interface) is important too.


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2010)

To be fair IQ is generally a function of several of the criteria on your list like High ISO and Sensor size. IQ is the final output. Others have said that dynamic range matters a lot, and it does for photos that more closely mimic what we can see with our own eyes. I'd probably vote DR is the most important thing I'm looking for in a camera. But all those things save maybe megapixels (but there's even an argument there for more detail--I love the 21 mpx detail of my 5D2, I wouldn't want to shoot 12 anymore).


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 21, 2010)

IQ and customizable options is what people buy DSLRs for! I am happy that nobody thinks Megapixels is not important! Good job guys!


----------



## scott (Jul 21, 2010)

ronderick said:


> Whatever happened to $$$?
> 
> If budget isn't an issue, my next new camera would be a 1DsIII (or IV, if Canon announces it). ;D



I was going to add price, but wanted the importance of the criteria to be based on your individual budget.


----------



## gkreis (Jul 21, 2010)

Justin said:


> To be fair IQ is generally a function of several of the criteria on your list like High ISO and Sensor size. IQ is the final output. Others have said that dynamic range matters a lot, and it does for photos that more closely mimic what we can see with our own eyes. I'd probably vote DR is the most important thing I'm looking for in a camera. But all those things save maybe megapixels (but there's even an argument there for more detail--I love the 21 mpx detail of my 5D2, I wouldn't want to shoot 12 anymore).



Right. How can we pick one thing, especially if they are interrelated. To get at the heart, you need to ask several questions. Or perhaps one that lets us arrange the characteristics in order of priority. I wouldn't buy a camera if all I knew about it was it could take a picture at 500,000 ISO. What do you mean by 'a picture'.. ;-)


----------



## /dev/null (Jul 21, 2010)

My personal list of priorities:

1) Image quality - this includes lens quality and performance at reasonable ISO
2) Handling and ease of use - not too small and not too heavy, with the buttons in the right places
3) Sensor size - I like wide angles and shallow DOF
4) AF performance
5) Everything else - Build quality/ruggedness/weatherproofing, availability of specialty and general purpose lenses, frame rate, price...

My 5D2 fits the bill rather nicely. AF could be better, otherwise I have no serious complaints.


----------



## Eric Bowers (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to have full-frame in any future camera bodies - I do so much wide angle work, and already sold a kidney for the 16-35 and the 15mm fisheye. My 5D original version that I'm still working with was my leap to full frame, nothing smaller than that sensor-wise will do. Wanting a 5D II sooner than later.


----------



## Blake (Jul 22, 2010)

What about general handling of the body? The menu layout? The size and shape of the camera? The features? I guess I see where your coming from but in the end, for me, it has to be the package. No use getting the right sensor size if I won't be able to change the camera settings.

I even forgot about price... and age!


----------



## Jaszek (Jul 23, 2010)

Just like others I was stuck between the first two, but then I realized most of the prosumer bodies have great IQ, so I went for ISO, since I shoot a lot of concerts so it's almost dark in clubs so I need the ISO. Also just like everyone else, I don't care about megapixels. lol


----------



## NotABunny (Jul 23, 2010)

* Photography at ISO 12800 (typical for the light available indoors, or action freezing outside in a cloudy day).
* Setting ranges for shutter speed, F-number and ISO (I do candid, so I can meet dramatic light contrast between shots - current auto ISO is useless).

(By the way, my Canon A620 has good IQ in good light; okay, not tonal or dynamic range)


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

I voted image quality but handling and ergonmics are important too.


----------



## JornLande (Jul 30, 2010)

I voted sensor size since I have 7D currently and I'm happy with it. The image quality works great for me (shooting girls @ ISO 100 - studio & exterior and concerts @ ISO 1000 - 3200 plus some action time by time).

But with 1Ds Mk IV I'll be even happier having a little bit better image quality, but most imporantly (for me) even better options working with DOF plus a little bit larger dynamic range. Shooting girls of course, for rock whows I'll still keep my 7D and for action photography, like weddings, I can use both bodies simultaneously.

I'm quite nervous about Canon introducing 1Ds Mk IV - got the money for it and cannot buy it.  This returns me to the communistic era 20 and more years ago.


----------



## dustysensor (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not sure that making a buying decision on a new body should, at this stage of DSLR development, be based on individual criteria. You have to look at the whole package. Low light shooting is getting very good (compared to 5yrs ago) no matter what you choose. If you are a wedding photographer, its a no brainer. You have to go with full frame. Best, and most used by pro wedding guys, is the 5D or 5D mk II. 

If you are an amateur, like me, there are many good choices. If you shoot a lot of sports and "need" 6+ FPS. The choices are limited to 7D, 40D, 50D, or 1Ds. I would stay away from the xxD series. Shutter, and shutter button problems! 

As far as a complete package, I dont think you can beat the 7D. 100% viewfinder, 8FPS, great autofocus performance, respectable low light performance, very good build, pro level shutter, whether sealing, HD video, very good picture quality, reasonable price for the level of camera features. I have the 7D - I love it. 

The rebel series is also a good way to go if you are looking for a somewhat "disposable" camera after a few years use, with the view to buying a "keeper" sometime in the future.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmmm...

I want to select all, but since this is not possible I'll go for low light sensitivity.
Since I already have cameras I'm happy with in regards to the rest.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

I know voting is closed but I figured I'd give my 2 cents just for fun (that's why we're all here anyway right? )

I really want my next camera to be full frame...that is at the top. I figure that as long as they don't over crowd the sensor, decent high iso performance will be a given. Also, I figure image quality is also a given on most modern FF cameras from Canon. I could be wrong though.

After FF, I really need a decent AF. I photograph kids a LOT, and I need to keep up. I probably don't need anything as fast as the 1D, but something around the 50D or 7D would be nice (I currently shoot a 20D). I would have pulled the trigger on a 5DII a while back if it wasn't for the AF. If Canon would have even put in the same AF that they had on the 50D, I would have purchased it (like I said, I don't need top of the line, just decent). Unfortunately I've heard too many bad stories about the 5DII for me to be convinced to spend my $...and so I wait.

I will take all other features into consideration, but these are the ones I'm trying to hold out for.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 3, 2014)

Has to be image quality . . . but that's in no way to be equated to sensor quality, it's many other things too.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 3, 2014)

How about that the old camera no longer works properly? I bought my 7D about 2 years ago because the shutter release on my 40D was getting unreliable. However, my 5D3 replaced a 5D because the new camera had vastly better focusing and I could use it at ISO 12800 for 8X10 size images. I guess my vote would be "none of the above" or "all of the above". Take your pick.


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

Cash


----------



## weixing (Oct 3, 2014)

rpt said:


> Cash


Hi,
+1 Yap... this is the most importance criteria of all. 

This is the reason why more people buy FF instead of medium format, this is the reason why more people buy 5D3 instead of 1Dx and this is the reason I want to buy the 7D2 instead of the 5D3. 

Have a nice day.


----------

